# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Сильный кризис

## Katjuscha

Здравствуйте! 
У меня в 13 лет начался кризис продолжается до сих пор. Одна из проблем, которая мучает меня в последнее время - это моя работа. 
У меня раньше на всяких подработках и на серьезных работах были проблемы, меня очень сильно критиковали, мне казалось что работодатели 
просто считают меня идиоткой. У меня действительно есть проблема, я давно уже нахожусь как бы в собственном мире мне трудно быть здесь и сейчас,
я невнимательная, рассеяная, забываю многие вещи, невнимательно слушаю людей. Сейчас я работаю в садике. До этого я тоже работала в детском саду
и моя коллега меня критиковала за каждую мелочь. Теперь у меня кроме рассеяности еще и жуткий страх, что я ничего не могу, что все в ужасе 
от того, как я работаю, что я все делаю не так. Я всегда очень напряжена, хочу все сделать правильно, а от этого делаю еще больше ошибок. 
Также чувствую в себе постоянное раздражение, хочется все седлать быстро, правильно, чтобы меня не критиковали. И очень стыдно за то, что я такая, 
что не мог справиться с такой простой вроде работой. Я иногда делаю такие поступки. кот сама не понимаю, мне даже кажется, что я так могу 
не уследить за ребенком, что от моего неправильного действия он пострадает. 

Помогите мне пожалуйста разобраться в этой ситуации.

Заранее большое спасибо

----------


## Вирочана дас

Здравствуйте Катюша. Спасибо Вам за письмо. Я сочувствую Вам и понимаю, что Вам сейчас трудно. Однако, могу с уверенностью сказать Вам что все можно в жизни изменить. Выбор есть всегда.  И я  рад буду помочь Вам. 
Поэтому могу предложить Вам консультацию по Скайпу. Это более эффективно, потому, что мне нужно более подробно узнать Вашу ситуацию, предложить Вам некоторые методики и практические советы. Обычно в таких важных вопросах, как Ваш, я рекомендую консультацию по Скайпу и если Вы согласитесь, то напишите мне день и время удобное для Вас. Можете мне ответить в Скайпе - virochan61. 
Спасибо.
Консультация бесплатная.

----------

